# School of PE



## 305Gurl (Aug 2, 2012)

I want to take their review class, but not sure if the workshop class is worth the large dollar they're charging. I understand that on Sundays you work problems, but I am not great working problems with others. i work best alone, so I don't know if it's worth the extra money. If you have taken this review class )especially the workshop session) please chime in. Is the workshop class worth it. I heard that the review class was good though.

I bought the review notes from someone who did it in 2009. I compared it to the notes I bought online too dated 2011, but it looks like basically the same problems, except maybe a 2% difference in problems. I am contemplating if I'll gain anything extra even taking this review class plus the workshop and go over the same notes again. I would love to take testmasters but its not offered in my area.

FYI. I took the test before once. I scored 34 in the Transpo afternoon (51 points overall), but sucked in the morning session on construction and Structural. I really need to get solid in the morning session as I find afternoon Transportation easier. I have to dominate these area on the next testing.

Any ideas, recommendations or hints on which way to go is very much appreciated


----------



## piudiciani (Aug 3, 2012)

I took it and highly recomend it. I took the review class online the second time I took the test and it was the main reason I passed, I used the school of PE binder as my reference almost exclusively during the test. The way it works online is the workshop problems were scattered through out the day on Saturday and Sunday, for example we would review a section and get 2 hours for lunch to eat and do the workshop problems than come back and review them. Not sure how it works in person but I think it would be the same, I woudn't imagine it is much different and doubt you will be working with others on problems. IMO its worth the investment to take the class, if you go to every class and still don't pass you can retake it for free for the next time.


----------



## 305Gurl (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks for your response. I guess it's hurting me that I paid $$$$$ for the School of PE notes and should have taken the class in the first place. I know I actually need the review class but can't decide--but probably will to pass this time around. I need to master the construction and structural portion of the morning exam more than anything else.


----------



## ota609 (Aug 3, 2012)

I took the School of PE course online also in preparation for the April 2012 exam; and passed on the first try. The method online is what is described above. The class in person will probably be the same, because I doubt the instructor wants to teach for 8 hours straight. So it was a mix of 2 hour lecture, then anywhere from 30mins to 2 hours (if it included lunch time) of working problems on your own. Then we came back to discuss them and continue on to the next topic. Working as many problems as possible is really a large part of preparing for the exam, and you get this from the workshop, plus you see explanations of key steps in the solution process that you might otherwise be missing.

During the test, my class binder is what I used the most; and I might have opened the CERM all of only 3 to 5 times. They really focus on the fundamentals and what will most likely show up for each discipline. I seriously felt that 80% of the questions on the test were covered in my class binder. There are key tips provided during the class, so more info than what is in the notes, so you should really attend the class if you can, even if you borrowed someone's old notes. I got my company to reimburse me for the course after passing, so its definitely worth asking if they will cover it!!

Also, I realllllly suggest you get the TDRM (Transportation Depth Reference Manual). It was in its first printing edition this year, and I used it as a HUGE reference for the depth exam in the afternoon, it is awesome! School of PE also has 2 bonus depth sessions for each discipline (included in the cost already). Those classes also were fantastic for familiarity of key concepts.

Good luck!


----------



## kenny911 (Aug 5, 2012)

The bonus transportation session was gold. A couple problems we talked about were very similar to the test. Also, you get helpful tips on possible trick problems. I think I was good for 3-4 problems in that bonus session that I probably wouldn't have gotten.


----------



## DanHalen (Aug 23, 2012)

Last year I took the FE review course and it was spot on. I don't think I would have passed without taking their refresher course. That being said, they have me sold on the PE refresher which I will be taking this fall. My company reimburses me for the class after passing the exam. They reimbursed me for the FE exam and gave me a bonus which was nice. Good luck and hope you do well.


----------



## dulceenea (Aug 23, 2012)

305Gurl,

Did you register for School of PE review?


----------



## 305Gurl (Aug 31, 2012)

dulceenea said:


> 305Gurl,
> 
> Did you register for School of PE review?





Yes I did and I have no regrets. The class (so far) forces you to do a lot of problems that I was skimming over on my self review. We also learned some quick and faster way in solving certain problems.


----------



## Fed (Sep 4, 2012)

I highly recommend the School Of PE refresher course to everyone taking the PE Exam. It is very good. I blamed myself for not passing the exam the first time I took it. If you really want to pass the PE, I encourage everyone to take the School of PE refresher course.


----------



## Rockettt (Sep 7, 2012)

For what its worth.... I started a different class and didnt have good luck. basically 600 bucks down the tubes. i didnt enjoy it and it just wasnt for me. I set up a schedule with the mechanical book.... set out a 3 month plan... and self studied. I did do a little of the class problems but mostly gave up and moved to the MD book. Id say i studdied 120-150hrs total and I did pass 1st time. Ive been about 8 years outta school so i needed the studying for sure.

Careful though I am just stating my experience. Everyone is different and needs different levels of studying as well as time studying. Some study well alone some need extra prodding, as in a class to keep you moving. I would look at what you feel you need as far as studying. If you think you need the help then do it. I mean its not cheap to have to retake the test, and it'd be another 3 months of your life soaked up in studying.

Ive heard good things of the School of PE. You cant go wrong doing it I would think. The money in the long term is miniscule!

Good luck!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (Nov 29, 2012)

After reading all of this, it makes me really want to take the school of PE. Ideally I would take it live rather than over the web. Does anyone know how many locations they offer these courses for someone to attend? Their web site really does not say and I live in TX. I am willing to go the route of the web cast but I might get a little more out of attending an actual class somewhere.


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 29, 2012)

Golden Eagle said:


> After reading all of this, it makes me really want to take the school of PE. Ideally I would take it live rather than over the web. Does anyone know how many locations they offer these courses for someone to attend? Their web site really does not say and I live in TX. I am willing to go the route of the web cast but I might get a little more out of attending an actual class somewhere.


I don't see Texas listed.

http://www.schoolofpe.com/pecivil/locations.asp


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks ptatohed. I wish I would have found that earlier. Looks like I might be taking it online or finding a review course through a different company.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 29, 2012)

School of PE has a member here, check them out in the vendor forum and send them a PM


----------



## schoolofpe (Nov 30, 2012)

Golden Eagle,

Currently we are not offering Onsite classes in Texas.

However, our online course is comparable to the live course and a lot of students from Texas have attended our online classes. We can understand your concern and we are working to offer Face to Face onsite courses in Texas in the near future. We have been offering online classes for several years and thousands of students have attended our LIVE online review programs.

A nice thing to mention is, after your register for our online review course, you get to attend our 30 minute live demo to see if our course will be a fit for you. After you attend the demo and if that is not what you are looking for you can cancel your registration without any cancellation fee. If you feel it would be good for you then you won’t see any charge from us until three weeks before class starts. Also, all five modules are taught by FIVE different instructors, who are very well knowledgeable in their areas. We do not believe in one instructor teaching all five modules. Just in case you did not know, I feel it’s something to mention.

Feel free to send me a pm if you have any questions. You can also contact us at 614-873-7475

On a side note, I want to thank everyone for the positive comments. It’s really nice to read them and share with the staff.


----------



## kenny911 (Dec 2, 2012)

Golden Eagle said:


> Thanks ptatohed. I wish I would have found that earlier. Looks like I might be taking it online or finding a review course through a different company.


I took it online and it was well run and would not hesitate to take another online course from them. Thankfully, I passed the PE.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (Dec 2, 2012)

schoolofpe said:


> Golden Eagle,
> 
> Currently we are not offering Onsite classes in Texas.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info! I will probably look into taking school of PE through one of the online LIVE courses. I guess there is the added convenience of being able to do all of my studing at home. One reason I am leaning toward your course is because of all the positive reviews I have read on this board. This is a place where people can be honest and I think if they had something bad to say, they would certainly say it (I know i would!). If I have any further questions, I will let you know.


----------



## schoolofpe (Dec 4, 2012)

Golden Eagle said:


> schoolofpe said:
> 
> 
> > Golden Eagle,
> ...


I agree with you fully. Good success to you with the exam.


----------



## IndyEngineer (Dec 8, 2012)

Is there any engineering board member discount?


----------

